
Donald Rumsfeld has released a solitaire app for iOS - leroy_masochist
http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/01/22/don-rumsfeld-has-built-an-app-to-play-cards-like-churchill/
======
samstave
But the kicker is that he said it would only cost ~50 to ~60 cents.

But in fact will cost you $3,000!

[http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2005/12/09/2796/rumsfeld-p...](http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2005/12/09/2796/rumsfeld-
predictions/)

